# kmpowell - Bristol City



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

Have you got bored with TT Forum then?
Oatcake surfing eh?
:roll: 

Up the Potters !!!
Looking forward to the 19th - should be a good un !!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

north_wales_tt said:


> Oatcake surfing eh?
> :roll:


Yep, thought i'd drop by and see what you potters were saying about the big game. I can't wait for the 19th, I reckon it's going to be the decider for both our clubs!

This promotion push is really starting to get to me now - the problems sleeping have started due to the run-in being on my mind all the time.

What an incredible season it's been! I just hope we are strong enough to do it to fulfil my dreams of seeing top flight football at the Gate next season. 3 points today at struggling Southampton will put us 4 clear. please...


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> north_wales_tt said:
> 
> 
> > Oatcake surfing eh?
> ...


To be honest I am suprised that none of the top four teams (Bristol City, Stoke, West Brom & Watford) have made a run for it, because we have have all had chances over the last 6 weeks.
I was rather hoping that we could have afforded a draw with you guys, but I don't think that will help either of us.
I think it has been an incredible season for both us, simply because nobody predicted it - no parachute payments, etc;

The prem would'nt know what hit them if Bristol, Stoke & Hull went up 

Are you going to the Brit, or are going to watch it on Sky?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

As I said on Oatcake, I reckon it's going to be a run off between you, us, and West Brom. The big games for me that stand out are of course our game on the 19th, your game against Palarse on Monday, and then the game that may swing it for either of us is the West Brom v Watford game next weekend when we're playing Wolves.

Tight is not the word! 



north_wales_tt said:


> Are you going to the Brit, or are going to watch it on Sky?


As with every game this season, I'll be there with my Bro'. I wouldn't miss it for the world, so I queued up early and was one of the lucky 2800 (shame your local old bill restricted our ticket allocation  ) that managed to snap up tickets. Are you going?


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Are you going?


I was, until they moved it to a teatime kickoff  
I have prior family arrangments in the evening, but I am trying to wriggle out of it :wink: 
Enjoy the game, it should be a great, if not nervous atmosphere.

PS
Don't give Pulis too much stick :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

If the results go as I expect in the next few weeks, I think the 19th will be the biggest game in both our clubs histories for a looong time! Nervous is not the word!



north_wales_tt said:


> Don't give Pulis too much stick :lol:


If you know the history between him and our club, you will know that it runs _VERY_ deep, so the chances of that are zero and he'll be getting some serious abuse all the way through the game. My sig on oatcake sums up my feelings about him....

:wink:


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> If you know the history between him and our club, you will know that it runs _VERY_ deep, so the chances of that are zero and he'll be getting some serious abuse all the way through the game. My sig on oatcake sums up my feelings about him....
> 
> :wink:


I know what you mean because when he came back for his second stint at the Brit he split the stoke fanbase straight down the middle because of the dross served up during his first stint - which was'nt good.
But now that he has got some financial backing which he did'nt have the first time around he has brought in some cracking players - Fuller, Ameobi, Nash, Lawrence, Cort, Shawcross, etc.
He does seem to have the knack of finding forgotten, maybe injured/crocked players and turn them around.

Then again, if he gets us to the promised land he will be a hero


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

Ooops :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

north_wales_tt said:


> Ooops :roll:


Oops is the word! The worst we've played all season without question - meaning if the teams with games in hand win them and we carry on playing like that the play-offs are over for us, let alone the Auto's! It was a complete shambles from start to finish.

It pains me to say it but we must rely on that c*nt Warnock and his Palarse on Monday if we are to stand any chance now.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can't you two talk about something other than football :roll: :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Can't you two talk about something other than football :roll: :wink: :lol: :lol:


That some thing you don't see much these in bar code land :wink:

Just got back from Wembley, we didn't play well but then who does in the semi's but winning was brilliant!!


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

ratty said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Can't you two talk about something other than football :roll: :wink: :lol: :lol:
> ...


I was rather hoping you were going to have extra time and a replay with West Brazil, just to cause a bit of a championship distraction


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> north_wales_tt said:
> 
> 
> > Ooops :roll:
> ...


It's in our own hands again now!
If we win the last 5 games, we will go up  
Should'nt be too difficult  :lol:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Watford supporter here...


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

cuTTsy said:


> Watford supporter here...


Ah, so your the one! :roll:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

ratty said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > Watford supporter here...
> ...


yeap!

So many good players come from Watford and not so good as well, Who plays in goal for Portsmouth?


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

cuTTsy said:


> Watford supporter here...


I think it be the playoffs for you me lad  
Than again, you scambled a good win yesterday - so who knows


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Bloody Bristol City!!!

Thanks from a soon to be relegated (again) Sheff Weds fan given yesterdays result!


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

north_wales_tt said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > Watford supporter here...
> ...


We will see... Some teams are falling out if form at the moment Watford did before Christmas so maybe we are coming back at the right time?

I think Hull have a good chance...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

cuTTsy said:


> Watford supporter here...


Well that's 3 of the teams represented!

Any from West Brom, Wolves or Hull?


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > Watford supporter here...
> ...


yooows awe roight - West Brazil fan here :roll: 
Any Charltontina fans on here ??


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

north_wales_tt said:


> Any Charltontina fans on here ??


They don't count, nor do Palarse!


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Wolves! 

But not saying anything yet! Just when we hit a bit of form, everything seems to fall apart. 

Just hope we can hold off the chasing pack to stay in the play offs.

Not played as half as well as we did last season, the loss of Kightly to injury this season has been a big blow to us.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

sandhua1978 said:


> Wolves!


Coming down to the 'gate' this saturday?


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> sandhua1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Wolves!
> ...


Unfortunately not..... but if we can reproduce our display at Charlton from a few weeks ago.. i'll be happy!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> It pains me to say it but we must rely on that c*nt Warnock and his Palarse on Monday if we are to stand any chance now.


2-0 to Palarse! Come on!


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > It pains me to say it but we must rely on that c*nt Warnock and his Palarse on Monday if we are to stand any chance now.
> ...


   [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=oops.gif] [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Well that was three points dropped... come on Watford


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > It pains me to say it but we must rely on that c*nt Warnock and his Palarse on Monday if we are to stand any chance now.
> ...


 

But on the plus side 2 games in hand... though with Wolves not sure if that is a good thing or not!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I see Shola is just as bad in the Championship then :lol: :lol:


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

While you lot are Drawing and stumbling over each other! I think Hull City AFC will win the title! 

"Come on ye Tigers"


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

M T Pickering said:


> While you lot are Drawing and stumbling over each other! I think Hull City AFC will win the title!


I hate to say it I think you might be right :?


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

cuTTsy said:


> M T Pickering said:
> 
> 
> > While you lot are Drawing and stumbling over each other! I think Hull City AFC will win the title!
> ...


Me too !
By the way MT, are you from Pickering by any chance?


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

north_wales_tt said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > M T Pickering said:
> ...


Does anyone know the odds? Might be worth a punt.


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

Me thinks it maybe West Brazil as champions, Watford runners-up and possibly Hull in play-offs.
But then that can all change in an instant - as we all say last at the Brit :?

C'mon Blackpool [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 1-0 after 80 mins 
WTF 1-3 FT


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Bristol City are in a bit of bother with the FA over a breach of regulations regarding agents...


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

...half time... watford 0 barnsley 1


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

cuTTsy said:


> ...half time... watford 0 barnsley 1


 . COME ON YOU 'ORNS!


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

So there are two of us now!!

We have a crowd!


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

cuTTsy said:


> So there are two of us now!!
> 
> We have a crowd!


2-0 to Barnsley


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

markTT225 said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > So there are two of us now!!
> ...


3-0!


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

FT 3-0 to Barnsley. WTF happened there? :?

Looks like the playoffs is our best bet now :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

markTT225 said:


> FT 3-0 to Barnsley. WTF happened there? :?


Don't know, but it's all kicking off at the Vic'....

The ground was half empty well before the final whistle according to the commentators. Those who were left were booing. Watford's coach (Chamberlain) went into the stands to argue with supporters who were all having a go at each other!

That's what I like to hear! Unrest in a chasing team! We REALLY must take advantage of this result by beating Wolves on Saturday becasue it will put us back in the hunt. Oh and if Barnsley want to continue this form into next weeks midweek fixture against 'D'ull, they get my full support!


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > cuTTsy said:
> ...


What he said :roll:  
Starting to feel a little better about our f*ckup against Palarse now :lol:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

That's it the play offs now.

Well we did it that way before...

West Brom at the weekend, difficult game.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> We REALLY must take advantage of this result by beating Wolves on Saturday becasue it will put us back in the hunt.


Lets hope not! 

We need the points just as much!


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Here's my prediction, using the predictor on the BBC website http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/footbal ... efault.stm










Not sure about who will go up as playoff winner. Might not be Watford if last nights performance is anything to go by :evil:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How do Wednesday get that high?


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> How do Wednesday get that high?


Based on recent form, I have given them a win and a few draws. The top half is the interesting bit anyway :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

markTT225 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > How do Wednesday get that high?
> ...


Not if you've got a mate who a Wednesday fan and hes been ripping the p**s out of you all season .


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


I think Newcastle should be fine based on recent form. Top 6 next year? :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

markTT225 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > markTT225 said:
> ...


I think the bottom three will stay the same in the Premier League unless Birmingham get into trouble with the boys in blue.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Still no one going for it!


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

markTT225 said:


>


I'll have that!!!!

(altho not sure we - wednesday - will win that many)


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

lol, hope you're right senwar (cov fan :roll: )


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

My money is on Leicester for the drop :wink:


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

neil1003 said:


> lol, hope you're right senwar (cov fan :roll: )


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

It's all gone a bit quiet on this thread :roll:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

north_wales_tt said:


> It's all gone a bit quiet on this thread :roll:


A bit like the teams. Hull could go top tomorrow...


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]

A draw not the end of the world against a play off contender but apparently we were denied a "stonewall" penalty in the 89th minute. 

Makes the game against Tesco all that more important tomorrow night.

Got a tough run in by the looks of things. So hope we don't waste our games in hand!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

north_wales_tt said:


> It's all gone a bit quiet on this thread :roll:


I'm still here, but I'm just very tired and worn out from the lack of sleep & tension this run-in is bringing me!



sandhua1978 said:


> A draw not the end of the world against a play off contender but apparently we were denied a "stonewall" penalty in the 89th minute.


...and we had a "stonewall" penalty that the ref ignored in the first half, but our Manager isn't whinging about it like MM is. For what it's worth both were clear penalties, but I think the ref didn't give you yours to make up for the blunder of not giving the first to us. The draw was a fair result in the end, but I'm surprised you didn't steal it at the end when we were really under the kosh.

It makes our game against Stoke on Saturday a must win now! I'm really looking forward to it, however not the drive up there to the soulless dump of an area where the ground is!


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> It makes our game against Stoke on Saturday a must win now! I'm really looking forward to it, however not the drive up there to the soulless dump of an area where the ground is!


Now now, play nice :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

north_wales_tt said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > It makes our game against Stoke on Saturday a must win now! I'm really looking forward to it, however not the drive up there to the soulless dump of an area where the ground is!
> ...


We're also expecting your local 'welcoming committee'! but hopefully all the neanderthal trouble will stay outside the ground and we can keep things hostile but freindly inside the ground! It's setting up to be quite an atmosphere!

It all depends if I can get my voice back though, I've pretty much lost it from shouting and singing so much on Saturday!


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> north_wales_tt said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Every club has them, yours being no different !!
More shouting than singing, I bet


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> ..and we had a "stonewall" penalty that the ref ignored in the first half, but our Manager isn't whinging about it like MM is. For what it's worth both were clear penalties, but I think the ref didn't give you yours to make up for the blunder of not giving the first to us. The draw was a fair result in the end, but I'm surprised you didn't steal it at the end when we were really under the kosh.


To be fair i haven't seen either incident so can't really be to harsh. most of the reports from the game said we played well! but couldn't score for love nor money! so will take the draw.

Oh well the big game for us is tonight. Against our neighbours from sandwell.

Got a feeling it may not be a great night for us though.... Games are running out so could really do with the win..... though got a feeling a draw is the best we can hope for tonight if Kevin Phillips is on song.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

sandhua1978 said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > ..and we had a "stonewall" penalty that the ref ignored in the first half, but our Manager isn't whinging about it like MM is. For what it's worth both were clear penalties, but I think the ref didn't give you yours to make up for the blunder of not giving the first to us. The draw was a fair result in the end, but I'm surprised you didn't steal it at the end when we were really under the kosh.
> ...


You've got no chance with rat boy :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

sandhua1978 said:


> Oh well the big game for us is tonight.


Not just for you, but tonight's two games could go a long way to deciding if we make the Auto's or not... and we're not even playing!

Wolves and Barnsley wins would be ideal for me, then we can go to Stoke on a high, Saturday, and hopefully get all 3 points, which will bring us back into contention!


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> sandhua1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well the big game for us is tonight.
> ...


 [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Stoke are clueless I mean they have payed us an arm and leg for a carthorse.


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Stoke are clueless I mean they have payed us an arm and leg for a carthorse.


We may have paid an arm and a leg for a carthorse, but you have KEEGAN [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=oops.gif] [smiley=behead.gif]

It will all end in tears yunno.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

north_wales_tt said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Stoke are clueless I mean they have payed us an arm and leg for a carthorse.
> ...


Doesn't it always


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Come on ye Tigers  [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

M T Pickering said:


> Come on ye Tigers  [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Good win for you boys tonight :? 
It's gonna be nail biting finish - squeaky bum time indeed !!

I also think Sheff Utd & Palarse will have a say in who finally gets to the promised land :roll: :wink:


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> sandhua1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well the big game for us is tonight.
> ...


 [smiley=bigcry.gif]

The roller coaster that is the promotion push! Good game, but the result could have been better. MM was classic on 5 live after the game for his interview....

Albion to be fair outplayed us at times...

Can't understand what MM has against Freddy Eastwood. The guy gets to start and scores for Wales but only gets 15-20mins a game at the most since xmas.

oh well need favours from other teams now as our goal difference is abysmal. And we need to win our remaining games....


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

sandhua1978 said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > sandhua1978 said:
> ...


Not only did you let yourself down, but let Stoke down aswell - you should be ashamed of ysen


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just seen Shola is fit to face Bristol I bet they are quaking in their boots :lol: :lol:


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Just seen Shola is fit to face Bristol I bet they are quaking in their boots :lol: :lol:


He will be lucky to make the bench, as we are only allowed 5 loan players in the squad. Unless ofcourse you are Sheff Wed :evil:


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

north_wales_tt said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Just seen Shola is fit to face Bristol I bet they are quaking in their boots :lol: :lol:
> ...


yeah cos that worked wonders for us didn't it


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

senwar said:


> north_wales_tt said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


yeah cos that worked wonders for us didn't it[/quote
Ahem, Rules is rules


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Just seen Shola is fit to face Bristol I bet they are quaking in their boots :lol: :lol:


No.


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Just seen Shola is fit to face Bristol I bet they are quaking in their boots :lol: :lol:
> ...


Fuller & Lawrence might though  :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

north_wales_tt said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


No.


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> north_wales_tt said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Your lack of goals might  
Because ultimately if you have any aspirations of going up automatically, it will matter.


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Based on current form Hull look good, out of the others only Wolves, Cardiff and Palace have real form. Doesn't look good for Bristol, Watford or Stoke. But then its a funny old game.

http://www.footballanorak.com/standard_ ... irection=1


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

sane eric said:


> Based on current form Hull look good, out of the others only Wolves, Cardiff and Palace have real form. Doesn't look good for Bristol, Watford or Stoke. But then its a funny old game.
> 
> http://www.footballanorak.com/standard_ ... irection=1


Wolves and Cardiff have yet to get into the play-offs so lets not worry about them too much :wink: 
As for form, West Brazil & Hull are the ones in the top six. So I think Brazil will go up, but as champions is yet to be seen.
As for Hull, well they have the toughest run in of all :
Away - Sheff Utd
Home - Palarse
Away - Hull

and TBH if Hull get 9 points from those 3 games then they fully deserve automatic promotion.
Either way, tomorrow nights game against Bristol City is massive !!

C'mon the Mighty Potters


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

north_wales_tt said:


> sane eric said:
> 
> 
> > Based on current form Hull look good, out of the others only Wolves, Cardiff and Palace have real form. Doesn't look good for Bristol, Watford or Stoke. But then its a funny old game.
> ...


Having returned from Wembley after witnessing City put an end to Barnsley's cup "dream", I hope that they do give you all something to worry about, a team playing for their cup places and hitting form at the right time. Win the game in hand and we go 8th. Squeaky bum time.


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

north_wales_tt said:


> sane eric said:
> 
> 
> > Based on current form Hull look good, out of the others only Wolves, Cardiff and Palace have real form. Doesn't look good for Bristol, Watford or Stoke. But then its a funny old game.
> ...


It would indeed be brilliant if Hull could play themselves in the last game of the season :roll: I know we would get three points! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

sane eric said:


> north_wales_tt said:
> 
> 
> > sane eric said:
> ...


Yeah, but we all know what will happen if we meet you in the play-offs :roll:

Oh, the memories - Ninian Park, May 2002.
Cardiff winning 2-1 on aggregate with 3 minutes to go and the club announcer starts to tell the crowd over the tannoy where and when the victory parade will take place.
But theres 3 minutes left ........ Oh, and what's that I see, it's james o'connor getting the equaliser for Stoke with a minute to go.
The cardiff fans, and the club announcer went very quiet.

I won't bore you with the rest, but ..............  :wink: :lol:

PS
Away at Wolves will be the big one me thinks.


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

M T Pickering said:


> It would indeed be brilliant if Hull could play themselves in the last game of the season :roll: I know we would get three points! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ooops, I meant Ipswich  :lol:


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

north_wales_tt said:


> sane eric said:
> 
> 
> > north_wales_tt said:
> ...


 :? :lol:

Ahem, focusing on the cup this year.


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Yes, away to Wolves, but with 3 away and one home, I reckon City have 9 points in them at best. Not enough.


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

only 1500 tickets left for tomorrow nights table topper at the Brit - should be quiet then :lol:
Ooops double post :roll: gettin over excited [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

only 1500 tickets left for tomorrow nights table topper at the Brit - should be quiet then :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

north_wales_tt said:


> only 1500 tickets left for tomorrow nights table topper at the Brit - should be quiet then :lol:


Another sleepless night for me - we shall be leaving Bristol at about half 12. God this is an important game!

Don't you worry about the noise Stoker, we took 2k to the Valley and the noise we made drowned out their home following! We are hoping to do the same.

*Gary Johnson's cider army!*


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Oh dear :?


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> north_wales_tt said:
> 
> 
> > only 1500 tickets left for tomorrow nights table topper at the Brit - should be quiet then :lol:
> ...


Well, from where I was sat (int Boothen End) we were never in any danger of being drowned out.
I thought it we did well tonight playing against 12 men - was Mr Riley born in Bristol? :evil: 
Anyway Happy Days [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
*TONY PULIS BARMY ARMY*

By the way how did Watford, Hull & Cardiff get on?


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

north_wales_tt said:


> By the way how did Watford, get on?


Like you don't know :roll:


----------



## copster (May 7, 2002)

KMP

What a shame the Sh!t are messing it up   

Keep it up from the BLUE AND WHITE half of Bristol!! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Sh*t game, sh*t first half (from us), sh*t ground, sh*t policing, sh*t result.

That's our Premiership opportunity over with now.


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Sh*t game, sh*t performance (from us), sh*t stadium, sh*t policing, sh*t result.
> 
> That's our Premiership opportunity over with now.


I agree about the policing and your premiership opportunity 


























[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> That's our Premiership opportunity over with now.


Tell me about it......  [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

sandhua1978 said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > That's our Premiership opportunity over with now.
> ...


Still got the play offs... well hopefully.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

cuTTsy said:


> sandhua1978 said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Well not mathematical impossible but does involve relying on other result going our way. And us pretty much us (Wolves) taking maximum points for our last 3 games. Something i don't see happening.

Tomo night against Cardiff is a must win... but games against them the last few seasons haven't gone well! Dave Jones comes back to haunt us!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wll with any luck you will get to play the mackems next year :wink:


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Wll with any luck you will get to play the mackems next year :wink:


Shame we might miss that one because they were always good for 6 pts


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

north_wales_tt said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Wll with any luck you will get to play the mackems next year :wink:
> ...


We only got 4 this year but the last three were enjoyable.


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> north_wales_tt said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


I bet they were.
I was up in Newcastle working a few years back (stopped over in the Copthorne) and you were playing the Mackems. My memory is'nt that good but I'm sure it was the last game of the season and the Mackems were relegated. The city was like a bombsight.
Needless to say I did'nt wear my Stoke shirt :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

north_wales_tt said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > north_wales_tt said:
> ...


wise move ,quite a bit of trouble last night after the match :?


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> north_wales_tt said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


The wolves vs albion games aren't usually much better. Though it was sad to hear about the Brum Vs Villa incident where a fan got run over!

I think Sunderland will be safe tbh. Birmingham and Fulham imho look like the likely contenders to take the last spot.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Right, I'm over the disappointment of Saturday and now looking forward and thinking positive...

Stroke and Dull to lose on saturday, whilst we pick up 3 points at Sheff Utd, making it go down to the last day of the season.

We have nothing to lose now, so we can chuck EVERYTHING at this!








Cider Army!


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Right, I'm over the disappointment of Saturday and now looking forward and thinking positive...
> 
> Stroke and Dull to lose on saturday, whilst we pick up 3 points at Sheff Utd, making it go down to the last day of the season.
> 
> ...


Ahhh, your back - welcome  
Watch out for Victor Moses on satdee :wink: cos he's quick.

Thought you might want to take a look at what that thug of a fullback was dishing to Fuller all through the game - I'll see if I can find the one where he does a "Kung Fu" in his chest aswell :x


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

Wolves winning  
Just to ensure that Palarse are up for it on Satdee :wink:


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

Squeaky bum time approaches [smiley=help.gif]

Will it be [smiley=cheers.gif] or [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

We can only try and win our game 1st and hope for the best else where!

IE Hull do us a favour and beat palace. 

Cov away not going to be an easy game... they still need the points to be assured of their place in the championship! :?


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

sandhua1978 said:


> We can only try and win our game 1st and hope for the best else where!
> 
> IE Hull do us a favour and beat palace.
> 
> Cov away not going to be an easy game... they still need the points to be assured of their place in the championship! :?


I'm sure we would both be happy with Hull & Palarse ending in a draw.
As long as we both win our games :wink:


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

north_wales_tt
I was contacted by the Sentinel a few days ago to contribute to an 8 page spead they are preparing for when Stoke finally clinch promotion. I do hope they are going to run it next week


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

tj said:


> north_wales_tt
> I was contacted by the Sentinel a few days ago to contribute to an 8 page spead they are preparing for when Stoke finally clinch promotion. I do hope they are going to run it next week


I am sure you contribution will be used, hopefully as early as next week.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Good grief that was a restless nights sleep!

Big set of games today that will hopefully (he says with a slight edge of desperation) push this to the final day of the season!


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Good grief that was a restless nights sleep!
> 
> Big set of games today that will hopefully (he says with a slight edge of desperation) push this to the final day of the season!


Just another day on the rollercoaster that is The Championship  
Good luck everybody :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I'm not sure whether to be happy that we have secured the play-offs, or disappointed that we could have been in Autos hunt had it not been for silly points dropped this season!

Still, it's been a magnificent first season and it's not over yet!


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

I don't think I go through another week of this :? 
Hopefully it won't all end in tears


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Isn't it nice when your season is over and you can enjoy everyone else's happiness/woes :wink:


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Isn't it nice when your season is over and you can enjoy everyone else's happiness/woes :wink:


And to think we were 5 minutes from being back in the top flight


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

"Come on ye Tigers" [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

M T Pickering said:


> "Come on ye Tigers" [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Yes, come on you Tigers!

I want Stroke in the play-offs to get revenge on that c*nt Pulis!


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> M T Pickering said:
> 
> 
> > "Come on ye Tigers" [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> ...


Saucer of milk for K.M.Powell  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

north_wales_tt said:


> I don't think I go through another week of this :?
> Hopefully it won't all end in tears


I feel your pain, im a Leeds supporter. :?


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

DUO3 NAN said:


> north_wales_tt said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think I go through another week of this :?
> ...


Well for what it's worth I think you will walk the playoffs, as long as you steer clear of Doncaster - them derby things can be a little unpredictable.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> north_wales_tt said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think I go through another week of this :?
> ...


I knew there was something strange about you :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > north_wales_tt said:
> ...


I know. The shame.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

north_wales_tt said:


> I don't think I go through another week of this :?
> Hopefully it won't all end in tears


I second that!

Though not all in our hands... we have to do our job and win our game... the rest is all destiny.... :wink:


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

I sooooooooooooooo need Stoke to win on Sunday.
West Brom tonight too.

Then even a Sheff U win on Sunday, although they miss out on the play offs because of goal difference or something.

Bad time for City to have a bad run, but nowhere near as bad as Watfords. Jese.

Anyway, I'm a massive Stoke fan on Sunday!

Thanks
Yours.
Paul
SWFC till I die


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

senwar said:


> I sooooooooooooooo need Stoke to win on Sunday.
> West Brom tonight too.
> 
> Then even a Sheff U win on Sunday, although they miss out on the play offs because of goal difference or something.
> ...


I honestly think Watford do not deserve to be in the playoffs. If, by some miracle, we got through to the prem, we would be a laughing stock, probably worse than Derby have been this season. I think it's time Watford started playing _proper_ football, rather than this 'hoofball' game they have been playing for the last few seasons. :roll:


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

"Come on ye Tigers" [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

senwar said:


> I sooooooooooooooo need Stoke to win on Sunday.
> West Brom tonight too.
> 
> Then even a Sheff U win on Sunday, although they miss out on the play offs because of goal difference or something.
> ...


   [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

north_wales_tt said:


> [smiley=cheers.gif]


I have a massive soft spot for Stoke, the city, after spending virtually 2 years of my Saturday night life in Shelleys (RIP to the best club ever) 1990-92.

And Glen Whelan. Want it for him. Top lad.


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

> I have a massive soft spot for Stoke, the city, after spending virtually 2 years of my Saturday night life in Shelleys (RIP to the best club ever) 1990-92.


Bloody hell Senwar, you know how to have a good time


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

tj said:


> > I have a massive soft spot for Stoke, the city, after spending virtually 2 years of my Saturday night life in Shelleys (RIP to the best club ever) 1990-92.
> 
> 
> Bloody hell Senwar, you know how to have a good time


them were't days......


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Play off time for us but don't fancy our chances against Hull.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Congratulations to Stroke (but not Spulis!)



cuTTsy said:


> Play off time for us but don't fancy our chances against Hull.


Ditto, but for me it's Palarse. After losing it we found part of our form again at Sheff Utd last week, and this week we found it fully again - we really murdered Preston yesterday, to the point where we were chanting "shall we score a goal for you", "take the piss, take the piss", "championship, you're having a laugh" etc etc but Palarse went on a rampage as well which dented the confidence somewhat.

If we can beat Palarse I can see us going on and defo winning this, but it's going to be *VERY* tough!

:?


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Well thats us out of the equation for another season! 

I guess we can't have too many complaints, the season is won and lost over 46 games! And fact is we didn't do enough over those games to make sure we were either in the play off's or in the Auto.

Its been an interesting season! Hopefully we can re-group... fend off the premierships boyz that are looking at nicking our talent :evil: . Make some decent signing over the summer and start again next season with renewed hope! 

Good luck to the rest of the teams involved and welcome to the roller coaster that is the play offs!


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

We stayed up, we stayed up [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Bye bye Leicester :lol:


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done Brizzle


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

north_wales_tt said:


> Well done Brizzle


What an awesome game and atmosphere, we've got our form back! Two brilliant goals, and we played them off the park.

Am I chuffed with the result? Tooooo f*cking right I am - back on form and ooozing the type of football that kept as in the top 6 all season.

Bring on Tuesday!


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

"Come on Ye Tigers" [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Well well well :wink:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Cannon fodder next year :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can't be as bad as Derby,just think if we hadn't given them 4 points


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrats to Bristol City. ..... 8)

....now why did we let McIndoe go!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

One of the most incredible nights of football I have had in my entire life and if I do say so myself a very deserved win! The game had everything, and the atmosphere was like nothing I have ever experienced before, I was emotionally & physically shattered!

Wemberleee, Wemberleee, we're the famous Bristol City and wer're going to Wemberleee!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> One of the most incredible nights of football I have had in my entire life and if I do say so myself a very deserved win! The game had everything, and the atmosphere was like nothing I have ever experienced before, I was emotionally & physically shattered!
> 
> Wemberleee, Wemberleee, we're the famous Bristol City and wer're going to Wemberleee!


I know the feeling ,Milan in the Champions league. Make the most of it they don't come along too often.


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> One of the most incredible nights of football I have had in my entire life and if I do say so myself a very deserved win! The game had everything, and the atmosphere was like nothing I have ever experienced before, I was emotionally & physically shattered!
> 
> Wemberleee, Wemberleee, we're the famous Bristol City and wer're going to Wemberleee!


I know exactly how you felt. After the final whistle against Leicester I could'nt speak for a good 10 minutes without filling up  .
Hope to see you there next season - I think we may need the points :roll:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Well kev you are against Hull then


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

"Come on ye Tigers" [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Bring on the "bristols" [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Only 6 sleeps to go until the trip to Wembley! 

MT, how have your tickets been selling? Our 'general sale' tickets went in 20 minutes this morning!


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Very Good Kev! 

I think we have a few thousand left to sell to the general public on Monday! 

I wont unfortunately be at Wembley  as I will be watching from a bar in Crete!!! 8)

May the best team Win [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

When you get to wembley look out for this bunch...










:roll:


----------



## Ancien-TT (Sep 22, 2007)

M T Pickering said:


> "Come on ye Tigers" [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Bring on the "bristols" [smiley=rifle.gif]


Seconded - Most people I know have already bought their season tickets :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

:lol: :lol: Hull City... going up in the world :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ancien-TT (Sep 22, 2007)

Fantastic result but staying there may be more of a challenge.

DEANO :!:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Fair play Hull you took advantage of a side that - apart from a few players - bottled it. You deserved to win. 

I'm gutted, and what it makes it worse that I don't think we're going to have another chance like that for a long time.



p.s. The new Wembley is impressive though!


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> I'm gutted, and what it makes it worse that I don't think we're going to have another chance like that for a long time.


I thought that last season and look what happened to us.
At the end of the day you have had one hell of a season (ask Scunthorpe & Colchester). One which you can build on next season - you just need somebody who can score goals. Adebola & Trundle are not the answer I'm afraid.

Regarding the game on Saturday, I thought Hull looked like they wanted it more. Too many of your lads went walkabout when it mattered - pretty much like they did at the Brit.

Anyway good luck for next season.


----------

